# Stream to iPhone 6 - low resolution



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

I have a Roamio Plus and Roamio Basic. Both hardwired via ethernet.

For some reason streaming in-home I cannot get the resolution on the iPhone to go above 480x270. Any ideas why?

Same network, streaming on my iPad mini and the resolution is fine.....1280x720. 

Did something change in the latest iOS app update?

-Kevin


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

I have a similar issue with poor resolution on my iphone 6 plus. I just assumed it was cause the app hasn't been optimized for the screen size of the 6 plus. 

How do you check your resolution on the app? For me, the picture on my non-retina original ipad mini just looks much better on the Tivo app than the picture on my 6 plus.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

NYHeel said:


> I have a similar issue with poor resolution on my iphone 6 plus. I just assumed it was cause the app hasn't been optimized for the screen size of the 6 plus.
> 
> How do you check your resolution on the app? For me, the picture on my non-retina original ipad mini just looks much better on the Tivo app than the picture on my 6 plus.


While viewing a video, swipe with two fingers from left to right and the stats will show up at the bottom. Swipe again left to right to make them go away.

-Kevin


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

kbmb said:


> While viewing a video, swipe with two fingers from left to right and the stats will show up at the bottom. Swipe again left to right to make them go away.
> 
> -Kevin


Thanks, that's helpful. Unfortunately, I won't be home until next week to test out my resolution. I'll report back once I'm home again. But just from my perception the picture on the mini is significantly better.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I just get 1280x720 on my IPad Air 2


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I just get 1280x720 on my iPad mini 2 and I get 480x270 on my iPhone 5, both the Stream and DVR's on Ethernet, and the mobile devices on a 5GHz network a few feet from the router, so I don't think it's an issue with just iPhone 6 and 6 Plus or being caused by the recent app update. As a matter of fact I've had this issue with the resolutions being like that since I got the Stream back in July of 2014 and I get the feeling it's been a problem a lot longer then that. I do notice that in the Client page of the System Info screen on the Stream that the iPhone 5 and above is identifying the client type as iPhone 4 or iPhone 3S. Strangely, when I'm doing a localized remote stream test via the guest 5GHz WiFi SSID on my router I'm seeing a resolution of 544x400.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks for the responses. Looks like something is up with the iOS app when used on the phone.

-Kevin


----------



## NeZorf (Oct 22, 2000)

kbmb said:


> ..cannot get the resolution on the iPhone to go above 480x270.
> 
> Did something change in the latest iOS app update?


It has been like this since last year. The local stream and remote stream resolution used to be a lot better on iPhone, but an iOS update lower the resolution and Tivo never changed it back.

Don't understand why Tivo made app worst off.

*Tweet TivoMargret @tivodesign to fix.*


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Yeah, it's 480x270 on my 6 plus. With the large screen it's very noticeable that the picture doesn't look very good. Was the resolution ever better for iPhones while streaming?


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

NYHeel said:


> Yeah, it's 480x270 on my 6 plus. With the large screen it's very noticeable that the picture doesn't look very good. Was the resolution ever better for iPhones while streaming?


I don't watch a lot on the phone, but I never remember it being this low before.

Even on a iPhone 6 screen it's bad.

-Kevin


----------



## PaulS (Sep 16, 2002)

It's a bug that will be fixed in a future release...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/589110435309170688


----------



## Quake97 (Apr 24, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## PowerCC (Mar 9, 2013)

I find that if you select home and back to the app, resolution is as advertised.


----------



## PaulS (Sep 16, 2002)

PowerCC said:


> I find that if you select home and back to the app, resolution is as advertised.


Wow! Nice! Confirmed on my iPhone 6.


Start playback from Now Playing. Resolution is 480x270.
Hit home button.
Immediately hit TiVo app icon to go back into TiVo app.
Buffers shortly, then playback resumes at 960x540.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

PowerCC said:


> I find that if you select home and back to the app, resolution is as advertised.


Ok but it still doesn't display at 1280x720 or 1920x1080 which the phones support.


----------

